# Carmageddon



## GG-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Aloha

Anyone know the impact on LA's Transit due to the closure of LA's 405? One of the lines runs down the middle of the 405.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 15, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> Anyone know the impact on LA's Transit due to the closure of LA's 405? One of the lines runs down the middle of the 405.


The 405/San Diego freeway weekend closure for partial demolition of an overpass in preparation for widening is being referred to as "Carmageddon." No rail transit lines run down the middle of the 405. The MTA is adding Purple Line trains and buses on some lines to help cope with the closure. Mostly, though, people are being advised to just avoid L.A.'s westside for the duration.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Aloha and Mahalo for the spelling correction. Went and looked at a LA map. I mixed up the 405 with the 105. So clearly I was wrong.  :unsure: :giggle:


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 15, 2011)

Metrolink ought to be making some serious dough.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the airlines is offering intracity commuter flights for $4 as well...man, this is going to be a mess.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 15, 2011)

That would be a great deal, if you dont have to wait in the airport for 3 hours.


----------



## gswager (Jul 16, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> That would be a great deal, if you dont have to wait in the airport for 3 hours.


Not for small airports such as Burbank and Long Beach. It can be usually done in 5-15 minutes and the terminals are small. In LAX, it's a big deal.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright so its a good deal. good for them to offer such services.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 16, 2011)

Metrolink is adding trains this weekend to help cope with the 405 closure, which is now underway. From Metrolink:

"Metrolink is adding service to its regularly-scheduled weekend service on the Antelope Valley Line. Nine (9) additional trains will be added to serve those traveling from the San Fernando and Antelope Valleys.

"For options to LAX? Think Hollywood/Burbank Airport and get there on Metrolink.

"For those needing to get to, through and around Southern California, train service from San Bernardino and Orange Counties will also provide more options."


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 16, 2011)

JetBlue is offering the service for one reason and one reason only: as a marketing gimmick.

The $4 fare barely covers the mandatory taxes and fees. The actual revenue they're getting is about $1 or so. I highly doubt the people that bought these tickets had any need to go from Burbank to Long Beach.

But by announcing the deal, it got lots of people to look at their website, which then will make them consider JetBlue the next time they need to fly somewhere.

It's not really providing a practical transportation alternative during this period of construction.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 16, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> JetBlue is offering the service for one reason and one reason only: as a marketing gimmick.
> 
> The $4 fare barely covers the mandatory taxes and fees. The actual revenue they're getting is about $1 or so. I highly doubt the people that bought these tickets had any need to go from Burbank to Long Beach.
> 
> ...


It's a great publicity stunt and it's working since we're talking about it on a passenger rail website.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 16, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> "For options to LAX? Think *Hollywood/Burbank Airport* and get there on Metrolink.


_Someone_ at Metrolink is an old-timer -- that's _two_ name changes ago for that airport.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 17, 2011)

trainman74 said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > "For options to LAX? Think *Hollywood/Burbank Airport* and get there on Metrolink.
> ...


At least it didn't say Lockheed Field!


----------



## Spokker (Jul 17, 2011)

People listened and stayed off the freeways or took Metro. The 405 is now reopened and people are lamenting that it's over.


----------



## leemell (Jul 17, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st said:
> ...


That would be Lockheed Air Terminal.


----------



## leemell (Jul 17, 2011)

The Metro lines Red, Blue and Purple were free this weekend. As I suspected, the whole thing was vastly overblown, no traffic to speak of on most of the freeways. One official admitted on the air yesterday the they did in fact blow it way out of proportion on purpose.


----------

